# Verdunstung oder Loch



## adonishummel (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und habe gleich mal ne wichtige Frage an Euch.Habe seit letztem Jahr einen kleinen Gartenteich(Folie) mit ein paar Goldfischen.Dieses Jahr habe ich einen Bachlauf angelegt wo das durch den Aussenfilter geleitete Wasser in den Teich einläuft.Ausserdem habe ich die Uferzone mit groben Kies aufgefüllt um die unansehnliche Folie abzudecken.Diese Woche ist es auch schon ziehmlich warm daher lasse ich auch einen kleinen Springbrunnen ab Nachmittag noch mitlaufen.
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das doch ziehmlich viel Wasser verloren geht(1-2cm) am Tag.Da ich letztes Jahr auch schon den Teich hatte aber nie so einen großen Wasserverlust hatte mache ich mir schon Gedanken wie das sein kann.
Ist denn soviel Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung zu erklären?
Noch ne kurze Frage.Wenn ich meinen Wasserstand wiederherstellen möchte mit Leitungswasser könnte dies meinen Goldfischen schaden.Da man mir gesagt hat das im Leitungswasser viele Schadstoffe für meinen Teich enthält.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinen Fragen helfen.
MfG Steffen


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Steffen,

willkommen im Forum 

Also 1-2 cm am Tag sind schon recht viel!
Wie sieht es am Bachlauf aus? dort alles dicht?
Oftmals geht am Bachlauf einiges an Wasser verloren.

Wie sieht es mit der Kapilarsperre aus? dort alles in Ordnung?
Auch dort kann eine Menge Wasser verloren gehen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Steffen!

Erst mal :Willkommen2 

Bei meinem Teich habe ich auch festgestellt, dass ich bei den Temperaturen an Tag einen Wasserverlust von ca.1 cm habe und ich habe noch keinen Bachlauf.

Also mache Dir darüber erst mal keine Sorgen.

Bei deinem Volumen von ca. 3000 Liter kannst Du ohne den Fischen zu schaden m.M.n Leitungswasser nehmen.

So das war es erst mal von mir.

.


----------



## chrisgruebl (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Servus Steffen

Durch den zusätzlichen Bachlauf und Springbrunnen wird natürlich erheblich mehr verdunsten, um sicher zu gehen, die beiden Sachen mal abschalten und wie im Link erklärt mal schauen ob die Verdunstung gleich ist.

PS: Ein 'Leck' bzw. Docht im Bachlauf ist natürlich auch leicht möglich.

Basiswissen - Verdunstung?


----------



## owl-andre (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Steffen,dieses Thema befasst mich auch schon lange-mein Teich war noch NIE richtig voll und ich denke,das wirklich sehr viel Wasser verdunstet.Daher mach Dir erstmal keine Gedanken mehr,geh mal bitte in die Suche,gib meinen Namen ein und liess mal,hatte dazu auch mal ein Thema aufgemacht---Gruß Andre


----------



## newman71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Steffen,
wenn du auf einschlägigen Wetter-Seiten nachschlägst, wirst du auch die für deinen Teich zugehörigen Verdunstungswerte finden.
Bei mir (Oberfranken) ist eine Verdunstung von 5-10 l/m² normal, was 5-10 mm pro m² Teichfläche entspricht.
Ansonsten Tipp wie oben: Pumpe v.a. Bachlaufpumpe aus und schauen, ob der Wasserspiegel weniger stark sinkt. Dann wäre es eine Undichtheit im Pumpenkreislauf.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## steffenK (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Steffen,

bei meinem Teich verliere ich auch am Tag im Moment 1,5-2cm Wasser. Habe auch einen längeren Bachlauf, das Ufer mit Kies neu gestaltet. Die Steine erwärmen sich (sind noch nicht überwachsen) und beschleunigen die Verdunstung. Auch die Pflanzen machen im Moment Wachstumsschübe und brauchen einiges an Wasser. Der Bachlauf trägt seinen Teil zur Verdunstung Teil. Das fließende Wasser schafft ein Mikroklima, in dem Pflanzen toll gedeihen(Königsfarne und Schnittlauch am Bachlauf wachsen wie blöd).
Wenn du den Bachlauf gewissenhaft angelegt hast und die Kapillarsperre (Folienrand bis einen Zentimeter über Erdniveau ziehen) wirkt, schaffen deine Pflanzen und der Bachlauf das Wasser in die Atmosphäre.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Schreibtisch1 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auch das Problem mit Wasserverlust, allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß
ich eine Undichtigkeit habe. Ich habe neu einen Folienteich angelegt und um
die vielen Falten zu vermeiden, die Folie geschnitten und mit Folienkleber geklebt. Dabei muss ich wohl nicht optimal gearbeitet haben, jedenfalls verliert er ziemlich extrem Wasser. Habe das Wasser nun in 2 blaue Tonnen gepumpt um meine Fische zu retten. Das geht aber nur kurze Zeit. Gibt es einen Kleber (vielleicht flüssig oder so), der mir helfen kann das Ganze wieder dicht zu kriegen? Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!!!
Schönen Pfingstmontag noch!! Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand schnell helfen könnte!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Peter,

:Willkommen2 bei uns im Forum!

Was hast Du denn überhaupt für eine Folie?
Je nachdem gibt es große Unterschiede, in der Möglichkeit des Klebens/Verschweißens....

Kannst Du das Wasser nicht bis zum eigentlichen Leck absinken lassen und dann gezielt suchen?
Bei der Größe würde es sich m.M.n. schon lohnen, einfach nochmal eine neue Folie zu kaufen. 
Ist sicher vom Aufwand und den Kosten gesehen günstiger als flicken. 

Wie neu ist denn der Teich und wieviele Fische hast Du da drin? Gibts evtl. auch ein Bild vom Teich?


----------



## Schreibtisch1 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Hallo Annett,
danke für den Rat, den ich wahrscheinlich auch beherzigen werde.
Ich glaube auch, daß es am einfachsten geht, noch einmal eine
neue Folie einzubringen, übrigens PVC.
Es geht ja nur um einen relativ kleinen Teich mit ca. 750 l Inhalt
für ein Goldfischpärchen mit zwei Jungfischen, eigenem Nachwuchs.
Also nochmals vielen Dank
Peter


----------



## ---Torsten--- (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*



			
				adonishummel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und habe gleich mal ne wichtige Frage an Euch.Habe seit letztem Jahr einen kleinen Gartenteich(Folie) mit ein paar Goldfischen.Dieses Jahr habe ich einen Bachlauf angelegt wo das durch den Aussenfilter geleitete Wasser in den Teich einläuft.Ausserdem habe ich die Uferzone mit groben Kies aufgefüllt um die unansehnliche Folie abzudecken.Diese Woche ist es auch schon ziehmlich warm daher lasse ich auch einen kleinen Springbrunnen ab Nachmittag noch mitlaufen.
> Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das doch ziehmlich viel Wasser verloren geht(1-2cm) am Tag.Da ich letztes Jahr auch schon den Teich hatte aber nie so einen großen Wasserverlust hatte mache ich mir schon Gedanken wie das sein kann.
> Ist denn soviel Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung zu erklären?
> ...



Wer erzählt dir denn so einen Blödsin?  
Das Leitungswasser in Deutschland ist das beste und am meisten Kontrolierte Lebensmittel überhaupt.
Man kann das Leitungswasser aus dem Öffentlichen Netz ohne Bedenken trinken, warum sollte es dann Schadstoffe enthalten.
Sollte dein Leitungswasser nicht OK sein würde ich dem Wasserlieferranten keinen Cent mehr zahlen.


----------



## adonishummel (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verdunstung oder Loch*

Ja mit Schadstoffen hab i vielleicht etwas übertrieben.Aber auf alle Fälle befindet sich gelegentlich Chlor im Wasser.Dieses brauchen die Wasserwerke zum spülen der Leitungen nach reparaturen.

MfG Steffen


----------

